# حقن الوقود في المحركات بقلم الدكتور علي صبح



## General michanics (1 أبريل 2010)

*حقن الوقود في المحركات*​ 
يرتبط نظام حقن الوقود في المحركات بدارة تغذية محركات الديزل، بينما يعود نظام تغذية المحركات الحرارية بالوقود[ر] إلى المحركات التي تعمل على البنزين، ويقوم نظام التغذية في محرك الديزل بحقن الوقود Fuel Injection في الأسطوانات مباشرة أو بشكل غير مباشر بالكمية المناسبة لنظام عمل المحرك وفق ترتيب عمل الأسطوانات.
تتم عملية الحقن بقانون معين وفترة زمنية محددة بدقة، وتتوزع كمية الوقود المحقون (جرعة الوقود) في كامل حجرة الاحتراق.
*شروط عملية الحقن ومتطلباتها *
ـ استقرار عملية الحقن في جميع الظروف الاستثمارية.
ـ عدم السماح بوجود فروق بين جرعات الوقود في الأسطوانات بأكثر من 2%.
ـ التحكم الآلي بعملية الحقن تبعاً لعدد دورات المحرك وحمولته وغيرها من العوامل منها:
ـ كمية الوقود المحقون في الدورة الحرارية الواحدة في المحرك.
ـ ضغط الحقن الأعظمي، وقد يصل إلى عشرات الضغوط الجوية أو أكثر بكثير.
ـ زاوية تسبيق الحقن (توقيت العملية في بدايتها ونهايتها).
ـ قانون الحقن وهو العلاقة بين كمية الوقود المحقون والزمن أو زاوية دوران عمود المرفق في المحرك.
*حقن الوقود السائل في محرك الديزل*
يُحقن الوقود في محرك الديزل في حجرة الاحتراق داخل الأسطوانة مباشرة، وذلك بوساطة مضخة الضغط العالي (مضخة الحقن والتوزيع) ووحدات حقن الوقود (البخاخ). وتركب وحدات الحقن في غطاء الأسطوانات، ويدخل رأسها الذي يحتوي على ثقوب الحقن مباشرة في حجرة الاحتراق، وتتصل المضخة بوحدة الحقن من خلال أنبوب الضغط العالي.
تستخدم بعض محركات الديزل عملية الحقن غير المباشر، إذ يحتوي المحرك في هذه الحالة على حجرتي احتراق: حجرة أساسية داخل الأسطوانة (أعلى المكبس) وأخرى إضافية في غطاء الأسطوانة وتتصلان بقناة خاصة. ويحصل حقن الوقود في الحجرة الإضافية وليس في الحجرة الأساسية ولذلك سمي بالحقن غير المباشر.
يستخدم الحقن غير المباشر لعدة أسباب، أهمها بيئية حيث ينخفض معدل إطلاق أكاسيد الآزوت، وأسباب استثمارية أخرى.







*الشكل (1) مقطع طولي عمودي في إحدى قطّاعات* * مضخة الضغط العالي*​



*الشكل (2) مخطط وحدة حقن كهرمغنطيسية*​
​*مضخة الضغط العالي*
تقوم بتحديد جرعات الوقود وتوزيعها بين أسطوانات المحرك بكمية واحدة وضغط واحد وتوقيت معين بترتيب ثابت. وتتألف من أقسام موحدة ومتشابهة في تصميمها وعملها (قطاعات موحدة). يحتوي كل قطاع أساساً على ضاغط صغير يتحرك عمودياً في أسطوانته الخاصة، ويقوم بعملية الحقن والتحكم بعواملها. ويغذي كل قطاع أسطوانة واحدة من أسطوانات المحرك، وتستمد المضخة حركتها من المحرك ذاته.
*وحدة الحقن*
تقوم وحدة الحقن بتوصيل جرعة الحقن من المضخة إلى حجرة الاحتراق (حقن الجرعة داخل الحجرة)، وتعمل بطريقة هيدروميكانيكية. وتوجد وحدات حقن تعمل بطريقة كهرطيسية، حيث تُفتح وتُغلق وحدات الحقن آلياً كهرطيسياً.
وتركب وحدة حقن على كل أسطوانة من أسطوانات المحرك. ويمكن أن تُجمع مضخة الحقن مع وحدة الحقن في جسم واحد مباشرة، وتشكل مجموعة المضخة - الحاقنة (لا يفصلهما أنبوب الضغط العالي للوقود)، وتركب مجموعة واحدة على كل أسطوانة في المحرك.

*حقن الوقود في محرك بنزين*
لا يحتوي هذا المحرك على مضخة ضغط عالٍ أو واحدات حقن غالباً، بل يحتوي على مغذٍ (مفحِّم Carburator) يقوم بتحضير خليطة الوقود بالهواء في داخله (خارج أسطوانات المحرك).
ويحقن الوقود في المفحم بوساطة فوهة حقن (نافورة حقن)، ويأتيه الهواء بطريق آخر. ويلتقي الوقود والهواء في مركز المفحم (اختناق المفحم)، ويتحول تيار الوقود إلى رذاذ ناعم (قطيرات دقيقة) يسهل تبخرها، ويختلط البخار الناتج بالهواء. 
وتبدأ عملية تشكيل المزيج (الخليطة)، وتستمر عملية الخلط في مجرى الدخول إلى الأسطوانة وتنتهي داخلها، وبذلك يتشكل خليط متجانس تسهل عملية اشتعاله واحتراقه.
يتألف المفحم من دارات فرعية عدة تعمل كل دارة وحدها أو مع دارة أخرى، وتقوم بإعطاء جرعة الوقود (الشحنة) وفق نظام عمل المحرك (حمولة المحرك). وتحتوي كل دارة على فوهة وقود ومجرى للهواء خاص بها، ويُتحكم بكمية المزيج وتركيبه من خلال عيارات خاصة في المفحم.
يتصل المفحم ميكانيكيا ً بِمِدْوَسة الوقود التي تتحكم بكمية المزيج من خلال الضغط عليها، واستخدمت في السنوات الأخيرة طريقة الحقن المباشر للوقود في أسطوانات محركات البنزين، كما في محركات الديزل باستخدام وحدات حقن مشابهة، تعمل كما في الديزل تقريباً. وتتصف العملية ببعض المميزات:
ـ مساواة كمية الوقود المحقون بين الأسطوانات.
ـ رفع نسبة انضغاط الشحنة في المحرك، مما يرفع مردوده، من دون الخوف من حصول ظاهرة الصفع (الاحتراق الانفجاري الذاتي) غير المسموح بها.
وغير ذلك من المميزات الإيجابية الأخرى.
*الحقن المزدوج الثنائي*
يمكن أن يُحقن الوقود السائل في دورة حرارية واحدة في المحرك على مرحلتين متتاليتين بكميتين مختلفتين، حيث يُحقن في المرحلة الأولى وجبة أولية صغيرة (10-12%) من الوجبة الرئيسة. وتبدأ هذه الوجبة بالاشتعال وتتشكل بؤر احتراق تساعد وتهيئ الوجبة التالية للاحتراق لاحقاً.
وفي هذه الحالة ينخفض ضغط الاحتراق (الديزل) وتنخفض إصدارات أكاسيد الآزوت السامة، وينخفض ضجيج المحرك.
لم تلق هذه الطريقة في الحقن انتشاراً لتعقيد نظام التغذية في المحرك.
*حقن الوقود الغازي في المحركات*
يستثمر الغاز الطبيعي بنوعيه: الغاز المميّع والغاز الحر في بعض محركات السيارات، لما له من ميزات اقتصادية وبيئية مهمة. 
يمكن تحضير الخلطة في المحرك الذي يعمل على الغاز المميّع خارج أسطوانات المحرك، كما في محرك البنزين، أو يُحقن الغاز في الأسطوانات مباشرة، كما في محرك الديزل.
ويمكن للغاز الطبيعي أن يُستخدم بمفرده في المحرك أو أن يُخلط مع الوقود السائل (الديزل) بنسبة معينة يُتحكم بها إلكترونياً.
تُحضّر الخليطة في المحرك الذي يعمل على الغاز الحر خارج الأسطوانات فيما يسمى المفحم - الخلاط، الذي يشكل المزيج المطلوب. ويركب المفحم - الخلاط على جسم المحرك كالمفحم العادي في محرك البنزين.
ويحتوي نظام التغذية بالوقود الغازي في المحرك على جهاز أساسي يسمى «منظم ضغط الغاز» يعمل على تخفيض ضغط غاز الأسطوانات إلى مستوى الضغط الجوي. مع العلم أن الغاز المميَّع يُختزن بضغط يساوي من 12-16 ضغطاً جوياً، والغاز الحر يُختزن بضغط عالٍ جداً (من 200-250 ضغطاً جوياً).
يحدد منظم الضغط هذا إضافة إلى ذلك عملية التغذية ومدتها وكميتها وفق نظام عمل المحرك، ويقوم بقطع الوقود عند إيقاف المحرك.
ويحتوي نظام التغذية بالغاز الطبيعي على مبادل حراري لتسخين الغاز الحر أو مبخِّر لتبخير الغاز المميَّع قبل وصولهما إلى منظم الضغط.
ويمكن لمحرك البنزين أن يعمل بسهولة على الغاز الطبيعي وبكفاءة عالية، ويعمل على النوعين من الوقود حسب توافرهما.




*الشكل (3) نظام حقن في محرك طائرة*​​*الحقن في بعض محركات الطائرات*
يُحقن الوقود بوساطة مضخة خاصة كما في محرك الديزل. وتحتوي المضخة على نظام تحكم يعمل بالهواء المضغوط، ويزوَّد بمقود هدروليكي (الشكل-3).
يتألف عنصر التحكم من حويض صغير الحجم مملوء بالآزوت، ويعمل على مبدأ التغير في درجة حرارة وضغط الهواء الوارد إلى المحرك من الضاغط. ويولد المقوي الهدروليكي قوة ضرورية لتحريك بعض أقسام مضخة الوقود بغية تغيير كمية الوقود المحقون في الأسطوانات. 
*التحكم في نظام الحقن (حقن البنزين) بالهواء*
يُعطى الوقود في هذا النظام بتيار مستمر وبضغط ثابت إلى قناة الدخول فالأسطوانة، ويُتحكم بتركيب الخليطة استناداً إلى العلاقة المباشرة بين استهلاك الوقود واستهلاك الهواء. والعنصر الرئيس في نظام الحقن والتحكم هو جهاز قياس مصروف الهواء، ويركب مع منظم التغذية في هيكل واحد (جسم واحد).
يحتوي النظام على وحدتي حقن: تعمل الأولى في أثناء عملية إقلاع المحرك فقط، وتعمل الثانية في حالات الحمولات المختلفة في أثناء الاستثمار، ويتم الحقن خارج أسطوانات المحرك في الحالتين.
*التحكم في نظام الحقن إلكترونياً*
يقوم نظام الحقن هنا بإعطاء الوقود دورياً، ويُتحكم باستهلاك الوقود (قياس مصروف الهواء)، ويحقن الوقود بوساطة وحدات حقن كهرطيسية. ويحتوي النظام أيضاً على وحدتي حقن: الأولى تعمل في حالة الإقلاع، والثانية تعمل في حالات الاستثمار الأخرى المختلفة. وترتبط وحدة الحقن الأولى مباشرة مع المقلع بشكل متزامن، ويتم الحقن أيضاً خارج أسطوانات المحرك في مجرى الدخول.
إضافة إلى ذلك، هناك نظام تحكم متكامل يجمع ما بين عمليتي إشعال الوقود والتغذية به، وذلك تبعاً لعوامل عدة (عدد الدورات، مصروف الهواء، حرارة وسيط التبريد والهواء، وضعية صمام التحكم بالمزيج، وغيرها).
ويُتحكم بكمية الوقود وتركيب الخليطة وزاوية تسبيق الإشعال تبعاً لحمولة المحرك، وعدد دوراته، وأضيف مؤخراً عامل آخر هو العامل البيئي (تركيب غازات العادم) ويعمل باستخدام مجسات الأكسجين المركبة في مجرى الغازات والتي تبين جودة عملية الاحتراق.
وعموماً فإن الأنظمة الإلكترونية للتحكم في أنظمة الحقن أكثر دقة وأسرع استجابة وأفضل أداء وأكثر انتشاراً.


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك دكتور (علي ) وفقك الله للخير


----------



## General michanics (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على مرورك


----------



## asssadassad (7 أبريل 2010)

الف
الف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## General michanics (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على مرورك


----------



## khaled155 (25 يناير 2011)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم , شكرا على المعلومات المفيده ولكن عندى سؤال
لو عايز اغير توقيت الحقن اثناء التشغيل هل تم تجربتها


----------



## حمزه الزبيدي (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور علي


----------



## saad_srs (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام hossam (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (31 مايو 2011)

شكلك فاهم يا نصه


----------



## hany dif (1 يونيو 2011)

[/center[/URL]]​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## ابو ربحي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك دكتور علي,, ولكن لدي سؤال من بعد اذنك ,, ما هي الظروف الإستثمارية التي تحدثت عنها؟؟ ماذا تقصد بها دكتور علي ؟؟


----------



## طالب هندسة سيارات (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يادكتور


----------

